# Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) processing time



## isello (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello everyone

Am new here in this forum 
i just have a question regarding the processing time for Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)

I received an invitation to apply from SA and i already applied the EOI on August 28th 2015

i provided the medical and police clearance on October 28th 2015 an since then my application is in status "assessment on progress"

as far as i understand it doesn't take much time after providing the medical and police clearance 

Do you think i should make an enquiry to check why it's taking this long ?


----------



## ztoth (Dec 2, 2015)

isello said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Am new here in this forum
> i just have a question regarding the processing time for Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)
> ...


Hi there,

I am in the same boat, however I already have a case officer who requested more information on the 24 November 2015. We have provided all the information on the 27 November 2015. Haven't heard of them since. I was also thinking about to make an enquiry, but my agent told me that the immogration office is extremely busy now... I know the hardest part to be patient, but we will get there eventually! &#128339;


----------



## carienmo (May 13, 2016)

*Any news*

Hello all
Just wondering if you have received your 190 visas yet? We've been waiting from 10 December. Additional info requested 29 March and was submitted 1 April. No word since...


----------



## cp aus (May 16, 2016)

Hi Carienmo and everyone else. 
I was just wondering if you have received your 190 visa. I have lodged mine on the 8th of Feb but only had our health clearance on the on 1st April. We have not received any news since then. No request for additional info although my contact when I applied for bridging B said I was assigned a CO since 2nd of March (not him unfortunately).


----------



## carienmo (May 13, 2016)

*cpaus*



cp aus said:


> Hi Carienmo and everyone else.
> I was just wondering if you have received your 190 visa. I have lodged mine on the 8th of Feb but only had our health clearance on the on 1st April. We have not received any news since then. No request for additional info although my contact when I applied for bridging B said I was assigned a CO since 2nd of March (not him unfortunately).


Hello cp Aus
I've just had a mail from our agent saying he hasn't heard anything yet. According to him our visa has been ready for grant since 1 April. Our Medicals were done and dusted by 15 Feb so we expected the grant by roughly 15 March! We got asked for additional info on 29 March I'm afraid. Let us K ow if things change your end


----------



## imtiaza (Apr 28, 2016)

isello said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Am new here in this forum
> i just have a question regarding the processing time for Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)
> ...


Dear Isello,

You have applied EOI on 28 August 2015 . 
When did you received the EOI at which date. ?

Thanks
Malik Adeel Imtiaz


----------



## carienmo (May 13, 2016)

Update: we received our visa last night 17/5/16! Our migration agent emailed the case officer who was busy with it and he sent the visas through. 
Might be worth asking for an update. Rumour has it they are massively busy.


----------



## imtiaza (Apr 28, 2016)

carienmo said:


> Update: we received our visa last night 17/5/16! Our migration agent emailed the case officer who was busy with it and he sent the visas through.
> Might be worth asking for an update. Rumour has it they are massively busy.


Dear Carienmo,

Did you received EOI or VISA ?

Please confirm when did you apply for EOI and when you received EOI invitation.

Thanks
Adeel Imtiaz


----------



## carienmo (May 13, 2016)

imtiaza said:


> Dear Carienmo,
> 
> Did you received EOI or VISA ?
> 
> ...


Dear Adeel
We logged EOI in Sept 15. Visa granted 17 May 2016


----------



## imtiaza (Apr 28, 2016)

carienmo said:


> Dear Adeel
> We logged EOI in Sept 15. Visa granted 17 May 2016


Dear Carienmo,

Accept my heartiest congratulations on getting your visa.
Thanks for you quick reply, please confirm one more thing When did you received EOI invitation i mean after you apply for EOI in Sep 2015.

Thanks
Adeel Imtiaz


----------



## imtiaza (Apr 28, 2016)

carienmo said:


> Dear Adeel
> We logged EOI in Sept 15. Visa granted 17 May 2016


It took almost 9 months for your visa. 
Actually i have applied for EOI on 22 April and waiting for Invitation. So thats why i was interested at the timeline of EOI.

Thanks
Adeel Imtiaz


----------



## cp aus (May 16, 2016)

carienmo said:


> Hello cp Aus
> I've just had a mail from our agent saying he hasn't heard anything yet. According to him our visa has been ready for grant since 1 April. Our Medicals were done and dusted by 15 Feb so we expected the grant by roughly 15 March! We got asked for additional info on 29 March I'm afraid. Let us K ow if things change your end


Unfortunately, it has been almost 5 months since we submitted our visa application and we have not heard anything yet  I am keen to send a follow up email but not sure if this is the right thing to do or even how. We'll keep waiting.. Patience is a virtue, as they say


----------



## imtiaza (Apr 28, 2016)

cp aus said:


> Unfortunately, it has been almost 5 months since we submitted our visa application and we have not heard anything yet  I am keen to send a follow up email but not sure if this is the right thing to do or even how. We'll keep waiting.. Patience is a virtue, as they say


I have received an email...from authentic source.

_*In the 2015-16 financial year NSW Business & Skilled Migration nominated 4,000 candidates for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa. We plan to start issuing invitations for the 2016-17 financial year from late July 2016.

We will continue to select and invite top ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List).*_

If you need email i can send you please message me.

Thanks
Malik Adeel Imtiaz


----------

